# Bathroom Vent Not Vented to Outside / Would need to vent through flat roof



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

He's good 
Heat a vent light encourage evaporation hmmmmm. Like sun on ocean.
Sarcasm aside you should check w/ the hot roofers its not getting the hole in the roof its making the roof whole again, I'm a shingle monkey and we have moisture problems but I'm sure they're worse on a flat roof. No way to go throgh the front or back?


----------



## House_Amuck (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Mike. First good laugh I've had all day! "Like sun on ocean..." Ha-ha!

Yeah, this guy has some con man tendencies. And I'm the suspicious type and I still didn't catch on. Duh. Pretty much feel like an idiot now. Oh well. He's more grey area than all bad, since he didn't take our money and go to Tahiti, but the grey area is murky indeed.

He also told us, after he installed our tub incorrectly (was supposed to be set in a mortar bed and they didn't do that) that there WAS mortar under there but the reason we couldn't see it or hit it with anything through the gap under the tub was that the mortar had shrunk! Okay... We did get suspicious then, in fact that's when we finally started to wise up and second-guess other things he had said! (We had him pull out the tub and install it correctly.)

We live in a brick rowhouse and the 2nd floor bathroom is toward the center of the house, several feet closer to the front of the house than the back. I feel like the run required to get a duct out the back would be excessive. (And it might be difficult to grade the pipe so condensation didn't run back into the fan across that distance, especially since we've only got about 3 feet of height to work with in our attic. The grade might not be an issue, but I think I read that the duct run should be as short as possible.) We might could go out the front of the house--that would be about, hmm...12 feet or so. But then we have a vent opening exiting out the facade of our house, which wouldn't look that hot probably. We don't have a soffit or gable anything to hide where the vent comes out. I'll give a look at it out there tomorrow and see if there is some detailing on the front that might hide a vent pipe hole. I'm not eager to poke a hole in our flat roof, I have to admit, since I fear that will lead to more problems than we have now.

Thanks again for the laugh! It's better than the steam that's been coming out of my ears the past few days...


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

I just reread your 1rst post, noticed this fan is your only heat source, wish I could help W/ the electrical but all I can tell from here is that all the screw slots are allmost perpendicular. Do you think he can fix it, he said you could give him a (punch) list of things to do? The way I see it you have 2 switches that work, 1 that does nothing, and 1 that worked once this gives him a 50.00000000001% average.Thats more than half done.
Oh one other thing is your sky light flat to your roof or angled up at the back? Cause Ive seen the vent popped out the back of the angled type.

Best of luck
Mike


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

why cant you vent it side wall with a dryer termination vent hood?:thumbsup:


----------



## House_Amuck (Mar 18, 2007)

> why cant you vent it side wall with a dryer termination vent hood?


harleyrider, I wish it would be so easy for us but we are in a rowhouse. The run for the duct can't be more than 15 feet for our fan. Out the back would be more than twice that and out the front might be doable but then we have an unsightly vent opening on the facade of our house (nowhere to hide this--no gables, etc.)

Broan makes an adaptor for a flat roof installation so I think that is what we are going to try.


----------

